# Micros at Indy RC



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

The timing is right and the Price is right. its time for us to bring back micro scale racing at Indy RC. Beginning April 15th we will dedicate Tuesday Nights to Micro Scale racing only (no 10 scale run-overs). Although there have been and are currently several versions of micro scale trucks & buggies in the marketplace (1/16 scale, 1/14 scale and 1/18 scale), based on price and performance we have decided to feature the 1/18 scale Dromina Short Course Truck as the primary class for STOCK racing. It's inexpensive and offers most of the features racers demand (4-WD, 2.4 radio, aluminium upgrades, big bore oil filled shocks, and water proof electronics). Limited structural upgrades will permitted (aluminum Dromina Chassis parts, your own radio, etc.), but no other performance upgrades will be allowed in the stock class (i.e. brushless motors, different tires or lipo batteries). All other manufactures' micro scale trucks & buggies, and even modified Dromina vehicles, will race in separate open classes. So bring out your Mini-Ts, RC-18Ts-Bs-MTs, Vendettas, Recons, mini-8ights, traxxas revos & SCT, Torments and Desert Trucks and lets have some fun at Indy RC.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

So have a lot of people expressed interest in these Dromina Short Course trucks??? I would I love to see a stock program like the slash trucks,it would be neat.


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

Honestly, no. Most of our racers have never seen one run-yet. But, there has been a lot of interest in resuming 1/18 and 1/16 scale classes. You mentioned the 1/16 Traxxas SCT, 2 of our racers just purchased new SCTs with the brushed Titan 12 motors and 2,200 Mah lipos, and are wanting to run them as a class. They will be here on Tuesday to demo the trucks. Hope to see you here!


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I guess I could bring over the 1/16 Grave Digger to run in the mod class since I converted it to the brushless Revo spec 4x4 drivetrain and electronics. If the class takes off I will go ahead and take off the monster truck tires and body and finish the conversion. Sounds like it might be fun.

Jeremiah


----------



## Professor (Dec 12, 2010)

*1/16 Traxxas Slash with Brushed Titan Motor*

The brushed motor is the same size as used in the 1/10 scale. After a 5 minute heat, you can grab the motor with your hand, as it is just warm. Plenty of power and speed; no need for brushless. The 1/16 scale is just ideal of the Indy RC Raceways track.
It is a little pricier than the 1/18, but with the Traxxas durability, it is worth it.
There are several colors available as well as clear bodies. Buy one and come out and enjoy it with us on Tuesday nights.


----------



## Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies (Apr 20, 2014)

*Here We Go!*

Just wanted to thank those who came out last Tuesday Night for our first 1/18 scale race in over 3 years. Had a blast as it was good to see the trucks perform. A stock Dromina buggy took the A-Main win over the rest, including 2 Titan-12 powered 1/16 Slashes. We're expecting an even better turn out this coming Tuesday as the class is catching on and more trucks were sold this week. Still need to see some of the old Losi, Vendetta and Associated guys participate as those were the ones to beat in the day! Thanks for the support and see ya at the track.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

So were there any of the Dromina Trucks or just the buggy?? iam looking into to getting one of these.Couldnt get out there Tuesday worked late.


----------



## Professor (Dec 12, 2010)

*Short Course Trucks*

There have been two Dromida SC Trucks and two 1/16 Slashes. We all run together until we can get more coming out. It is really a fun night. These small trucks fit well on the track; they are easy to maneuver. So, there is more racing and jumping than bashing and smashing.


----------



## Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies (Apr 20, 2014)

*Micro Racing Update*

We've been racing on Tuesday nights for 5 weeks now, adding roughly 1 new racer per week. So far Dromina SCT, Traxxas Slashs and RC18Ts have been showing up. We sold several more trucks and buggys this week and look for those drivers to participate in near future, but where are the old and new Losi, x-Ray and Vendetta drivers? Come on in!


----------

